# Worried and stressed out.... about vent disease



## Bun_Lop (Dec 16, 2019)

Hey guys I am sorry for bothering anybody but a while ago i bought a doe from a breeder she obviously wasn't being treated right so i sort of rescued her from that... but i sort of regret that now even if it sounds bad. Also i breed rabbits too its not that i am against that i just didn't like how they were being cared for.. but it looks like she has vent disease how contagious is it? i didn't breed her and I've sanitized cages between using but should i treat my entire herd for it? or only her? I put her in quarantine today hoping i don't have to treat everybody since nobody else is showing signs of it. Please don't send anything hateful i know it was sort of not a very smart move to buy a rabbit that wasn't being cared for properly but i felt bad for her and i really wanted to help her but i don't like how it is risking my breeding program


 any support or helpful info would be HIGHLY! Appreciated  i am going to pick up some dura pen to treat her


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 16, 2019)

Don't  beat yourself up for what many of us have done before......it's called a "learning experience "   
@Bunnylady @ Baymule @ Promice acres....ant sage advice to help her out ?


----------



## Bun_Lop (Dec 16, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Don't  beat yourself up for what many of us have done before......it's called a "learning experience "
> @Bunnylady @ Baymule @ Promice acres....ant sage advice to help her out ?


 Thank you I'm hoping everything turns out right i'm pretty new to bunny's only owning them and breeding for a about 7 or so months


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 17, 2019)

It's treatable. I have used peng procaine for it. What are her symptoms?
When I suspected it, it was only one breed whom had it, out of 3.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 17, 2019)

I made the mistake of buying a rabbit with vent disease once . . . and I wound up regretting it for_ years_. I treated rabbits that showed symptoms, and they cleared up, but sometimes the symptoms showed up again months later - sometimes in rabbits that I thought hadn't even been exposed (like, living in a cage at least 40 feet away from any animal that had ever shown symptoms, with several symptom-free individuals living between them). I finally started culling rather than treating, and eventually I stopped seeing it - perhaps because I had finally run out of animals with a strong susceptibility to it.

I hope you have better luck than I did, but if I was you, I'd get this rabbit as far from your breeders as you possibly can. I wouldn't say it was highly contagious, since I could have rabbits living next to an infected one that  never showed any sign of it, but it was astonishingly persistent (I wonder if perhaps it got into the local rodent population, and the rats that I can never completely eliminate were acting as a source of infection?)


----------



## Bun_Lop (Dec 17, 2019)

promiseacres said:


> It's treatable. I have used peng procaine for it. What are her symptoms?
> When I suspected it, it was only one breed whom had it, out of 3.


She has weepy eyes & her vent has almost worm like white things under her skin which when i was reading was a sign of it?


----------



## Bun_Lop (Dec 17, 2019)

Bunnylady said:


> I made the mistake of buying a rabbit with vent disease once . . . and I wound up regretting it for_ years_. I treated rabbits that showed symptoms, and they cleared up, but sometimes the symptoms showed up again months later - sometimes in rabbits that I thought hadn't even been exposed (like, living in a cage at least 40 feet away from any animal that had ever shown symptoms, with several symptom-free individuals living between them). I finally started culling rather than treating, and eventually I stopped seeing it - perhaps because I had finally run out of animals with a strong susceptibility to it.
> 
> I hope you have better luck than I did, but if I was you, I'd get this rabbit as far from your breeders as you possibly can. I wouldn't say it was highly contagious, since I could have rabbits living next to an infected one that  never showed any sign of it, but it was astonishingly persistent (I wonder if perhaps it got into the local rodent population, and the rats that I can never completely eliminate were acting as a source of infection?)



Oh dear i hope that doesn't happen to me i have invested a lot into my herd already and i really love some of my breeders I put her pretty far away in a different building. im hoping nobody else got infected as i was actually planning on breeding some other animals wondering if i should now? Is bleach a good disinfectant? my current main rabbitry is in my parents garage and the quarantine area is in the shed. I competely regret it getting her now honestly it's just been stress since getting her  😰


----------



## Bun_Lop (Dec 17, 2019)

Bunnylady said:


> I made the mistake of buying a rabbit with vent disease once . . . and I wound up regretting it for_ years_. I treated rabbits that showed symptoms, and they cleared up, but sometimes the symptoms showed up again months later - sometimes in rabbits that I thought hadn't even been exposed (like, living in a cage at least 40 feet away from any animal that had ever shown symptoms, with several symptom-free individuals living between them). I finally started culling rather than treating, and eventually I stopped seeing it - perhaps because I had finally run out of animals with a strong susceptibility to it.
> 
> I hope you have better luck than I did, but if I was you, I'd get this rabbit as far from your breeders as you possibly can. I wouldn't say it was highly contagious, since I could have rabbits living next to an infected one that  never showed any sign of it, but it was astonishingly persistent (I wonder if perhaps it got into the local rodent population, and the rats that I can never completely eliminate were acting as a source of infection?)


To be honest she isn't important to my breeding program i was planning on selling her when she got better but idk if it's worth treating her and then it possibly reinfecting my herd if i think its gone and she goes back into my rabbitry but i'm also not sure how'd my parents feel about culling her.... i was planning on treating once each week with Dura-pen for 4 weeks?


----------



## Bun_Lop (Dec 17, 2019)

What would you guys recommend for me to do i will take care of her after caring for the rest of my herd i was thinking i would take all clothing worn when caring for her off and wash it would it need to have bleach or no? and then take a shower?


----------



## Bun_Lop (Dec 19, 2019)

Bunnylady said:


> I made the mistake of buying a rabbit with vent disease once . . . and I wound up regretting it for_ years_. I treated rabbits that showed symptoms, and they cleared up, but sometimes the symptoms showed up again months later - sometimes in rabbits that I thought hadn't even been exposed (like, living in a cage at least 40 feet away from any animal that had ever shown symptoms, with several symptom-free individuals living between them). I finally started culling rather than treating, and eventually I stopped seeing it - perhaps because I had finally run out of animals with a strong susceptibility to it.
> 
> I hope you have better luck than I did, but if I was you, I'd get this rabbit as far from your breeders as you possibly can. I wouldn't say it was highly contagious, since I could have rabbits living next to an infected one that  never showed any sign of it, but it was astonishingly persistent (I wonder if perhaps it got into the local rodent population, and the rats that I can never completely eliminate were acting as a source of infection?)


So if i treated her for 4 weeks and it goes away it might come back?


----------

